# NDIS.sys causing serious latency problems



## hellrazor (May 25, 2011)

I know it's a networking thing, and everytime I open μtorrent it shoots latency up to well over 100,000 μs (sometimes 300k). I've looked around and supposedly restarting the Base Filtering Service is supposed to fix it (it does, but only after a couple of hundred tries).

Anybody know how to fix this shit?


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2011)

You using nvidia's firewall or another like Mcaffe \ Norton ?.  If so get rid of them even if it's not the problem anyways.

Although you might find your solution here
http://www.sevenforums.com/network-sharing/52935-network-usage-causes-high-dpc-latency-4.html


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 25, 2011)

What NIC? Update driver.

You might want to limit connections for µTorrent.


----------



## hellrazor (May 25, 2011)

AsRock said:


> You using nvidia's firewall or another like Mcaffe \ Norton ?.  If so get rid of them even if it's not the problem anyways.
> 
> Although you might find your solution here
> http://www.sevenforums.com/network-sharing/52935-network-usage-causes-high-dpc-latency-4.html



nVidia has a firewall? The only firewall I have is Windows firewall.



DanTheBanjoman said:


> What NIC? Update driver.
> 
> You might want to limit connections for µTorrent.



I have a WMP600N Wireless-N PCI with dual-band or some crap. The connections on μTorrent are limited to 64. Would 32 help much?


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> nVidia has a firewall? The only firewall I have is Windows firewall.



Yes, it was around with the nforce 4 mobo's and when i tried it was just a pain in the butt.

That link not help you ?


----------



## 95Viper (May 26, 2011)

Try LatencyMon to narrow down the problem.
Read this How to Use.

Quote from the How to Use page(it speaks of audio, however, it would apply to anything causing high latency):


Spoiler



High DPC or ISR routine execution times: how to proceed 

 If LatencyMon reports the DPC and ISR execution times to be too high, you should take a look at the responsible drivers. It may be that these drivers belong to a device that is non-critical for the operation of your computer. If for example tcpip.sys or ndis.sys is reported as the culprit, chances are the problems are caused by your wireless network adapter, if you have one. You could consider disabling the WiFi adapter and receive internet via an Ethernet cable. You can disable devices by right-clicking on My Computer and selecting Device Manager, right-clicking a device and selecting disable. You should run LatencyMon again to check if the situation has improved, there might still be another device or driver causing audio latencies. 

 Note that if high latencies have been reported to be caused by drivers which are critical for the operation of your computer such as motherboard drivers, there may be nothing you can do to get your computer suitable for processing real time audio.



I use this^ and DPC to assist in troubleshooting latency problems.  Plus, a little T&E.

Also try this; in the windows advance power management; set the wireless adapter setting to Maximum Performance and set the PCI Express Link State Power Management to off. 

In Device Manager or your wireless devices configuration utility... turn off any Power management.

Make sure your audio, video, network device, and systems drivers are up to date.


----------



## hellrazor (May 26, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Yes, it was around with the nforce 4 mobo's and when i tried it was just a pain in the butt.
> 
> That link not help you ?



Nah, some crap about nVidia powermizer and I'm on a PC so I have no such crap.

@viper:
I already have latency checkers and whatnot (that's how I know it's NDIS), and I already updated my drivers and power stuff.


----------



## 95Viper (May 26, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> @viper:
> I already have latency checkers and whatnot (that's how I know it's NDIS), and I already updated my drivers and power stuff.




Oh, ok, I did not know.

However, don't put the blame on NDIS.sys, as, it could be the innocent bystander waiting for the light to turn green to cross the road, so to say.

It  probably is waiting for another driver to release the needed resources.



95Viper said:


> Quote from the LatencyMon site:
> If for example tcpip.sys or ndis.sys is reported as the culprit, chances are the problems are caused by your wireless network adapter, if you have one.





95Viper said:


> Plus, a little T&E.


And, you will have to try a little Trial and Error troubleshooting.

One thing to do is connect directly (hard wire) and not through the wireless(disable it), if that is what you are using... then test... same for the sound card, usb devices, etc.

Also, if you have the option  in your bios, you may want to check/set/adjust the pci latency timers to 64 or 128 or whatever; then test... not all bioses have this option and I don't know if the PCI Latency tool works with Windows 7.
After elimination of all possibilities, it still has the latency problem; then, you may have to wait for a fix from the device or system bios updates.

Goodluck


----------



## raboof1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I joined this group specifically to post a solution that worked for me.

First off, brief specs:
  SAGER NP5973 laptop
  Win7 32-bit with 4GB RAM (patched PAE kernel for 4GB memory access)
  NVIDIA Quadro FX1600M
  Intel 4965 AGN wireless adapter

I recently experienced a change in CPU behavior --> running at about 10-15% when IDLE. It turned out to be a high latency issue as detected by LatencyMon, which pointed to NDIS.SYS as the problem.

Long story short - I updated ALL hardware drivers, tried all Googled tricks and got NO result. The only thing that had any effect was to disable the AGN adapter --> then the CPU would drop back to "normal (0 to 1% at IDLE).

Solution: I remembered that I recently updated the NVIDIA drivers for my system. I was running Quadro drivers v195.62 and had upgraded to v311.35. I uninstalled the new driver and ran the Standard VGA adapter -> CPU went to normal (0 to 1% at IDLE). I re-installed the new NVIDIA driver (driver ONLY) and CPU went up to 15% at IDLE! I then re-installed the OLDER v195.62 NVIDIA driver and all went back to normal (0 to 1% at IDLE) ! I don't know why but in *my* case, although things pointed at the AGN drivers as being the problem, it was the combination with the new NVIDIA drivers that was truly at fault.

Some additional notes:
- I am running the latest Intel drivers (Wireless.v15.3.1)
- my system has a built-in Realtek audio device. I found the best version of the HDAC drivers is R2.42 --> the latest version (R2.70) would cause a hang on install.

Hope this helps someone cause it wasted my whole day 

Cheers!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gripe at Intel for the stupid Wireless issue causing an unnecessary load on the machine



raboof1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I joined this group specifically to post a solution that worked for me.
> 
> ...


----------

